# I'm a US citizen, am I exempt from the English language requirement?



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

So I'm applying for the spouse settlement visa, I was born and raised in America and the one question asked Are you exempt from the English language requirement? I thought the answer is yes since I thought the United States is exempt from the english language. I used a visa consultant and she said the answer is no, so what is the correct answer?

I already know I don't need to take an English test


----------



## Nixx (May 23, 2014)

From what I understand, you are exempt if you are a national from USA. See "exceptions" on this page: https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/knowledge-of-english


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, you are exempt from taking an English language test. Did you read through the information regarding applying for a spouse visa? 

https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/knowledge-of-english


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You aren't *exempt *from the English language requirement for simply being an American, but being a US citizen *fulfils *the requirement for English language. Subtle difference, but you can see what it means. 
The only people exempt from the English requirement are on account of their age, learning disability etc.


----------



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You aren't *exempt *from the English language requirement for simply being an American, but being a US citizen *fulfils *the requirement for English language. Subtle difference, but you can see what it means.
> The only people exempt from the English requirement are on account of their age, learning disability etc.


Oh ok I get it now. So the answer is no then right? I just want to make sure it's filled out correctly.


----------

